# Nicodemus:snakes



## carver (May 31, 2010)

Nicodemus,heres a picture of the snakes in my cabin,date on the picture is Jan. 1969


----------



## Nicodemus (May 31, 2010)

Yep, those are big ones! You might have already said, but what county were they taken in?


----------



## eWarren19842008 (May 31, 2010)

Were they in your cabin or are their remains in your cabin now? Them hammer-nockers are grown!


----------



## carver (May 31, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep, those are big ones! You might have already said, but what county were they taken in?



Heard county,GA.


----------



## carver (May 31, 2010)

eWarren19842008 said:


> Were they in your cabin or are their remains in your cabin now? Them hammer-nockers are grown!



See "my little bit of heaven,Dial,GA. USA" in this forum


----------



## Paymaster (May 31, 2010)

Whoah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Those are some big bad boys!


----------



## DeepweR (May 31, 2010)

twins


----------



## carver (May 31, 2010)

Paymaster said:


> Whoah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Those are some big bad boys!



Ya, thats when snakes were snakes and men were men.


----------



## flintdiver (Jun 1, 2010)

I'll call ya out on this one. There are no  Eastern Diamondback Rattlesnakes in Heard Co.  Never was, ever , not even back in 1969. They don't even look like Eastern's. More like a Western Diamondback, you know the Texas variety.  I'm sure it's a real pic, just not from Heard Co., GA.


----------



## littleman102475 (Jun 1, 2010)

those things are big


----------



## carver (Jun 1, 2010)

flintdiver said:


> I'll call ya out on this one. There are no  Eastern Diamondback Rattlesnakes in Heard Co.  Never was, ever , not even back in 1969. They don't even look like Eastern's. More like a Western Diamondback, you know the Texas variety.  I'm sure it's a real pic, just not from Heard Co., GA.



Whatever bud ,I know where they came from!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 1, 2010)

flintdiver said:


> I'll call ya out on this one. There are no  Eastern Diamondback Rattlesnakes in Heard Co.  Never was, ever , not even back in 1969. They don't even look like Eastern's. More like a Western Diamondback, you know the Texas variety.  I'm sure it's a real pic, just not from Heard Co., GA.



You better take a closer look. Those are easterns. They look nothin` like westerns.


----------



## Rays123 (Jun 1, 2010)

They are easterns, the westerns have a ligher color to them


----------



## GONoob (Jun 1, 2010)

Wow................................................................................. what would I do if I ran across one of those.......................................................


----------



## flintdiver (Jun 2, 2010)

I agree the skins are Easterns, the snakes in the pics look like Westerns (maybe because the pic is so faded). The snakes did not come from Heard co. If so thats a serious range extension for the EDB and you should document it. My guess is you won't, because they didn't come from Heard County.


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Jun 2, 2010)

Beautiful Easterns!! They look good on the wall!


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jun 2, 2010)

flintdiver said:


> I'll call ya out on this one. There are no  Eastern Diamondback Rattlesnakes in Heard Co.  Never was, ever , not even back in 1969. They don't even look like Eastern's. More like a Western Diamondback, you know the Texas variety.  I'm sure it's a real pic, just not from Heard Co., GA.



op2:


----------



## luv2drum (Jun 2, 2010)

GONoob said:


> Wow................................................................................. what would I do if I ran across one of those.......................................................




I know what I would do.  RUUUNNNNN!!!!!!


----------



## Hoss (Jun 2, 2010)

A little reminder that the Bragging Board is about sharing  items members are proud of, NOT arguing about that the subject of their pride.  In this forum, if you haven't got something encouraging to say, it's better not to respond or if you want to discuss things such as the range of an animal, there are other forums that are suited to those discussions.  

Hoss


----------



## flintdiver (Jun 2, 2010)

Your right Hoss....No disrespect intended. I guess anything is possible, they did get a cougar/panther up there ..real close to the Heard County line, and I did find a mulie shed in Meriwether...I really did. Thats a tale for another time.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Jun 10, 2010)

So where in GA do you find eastern diamonbacks?  I have only seen timber rattlers.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2010)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> So where in GA do you find eastern diamonbacks?  I have only seen timber rattlers.



They`re in the the lower part of the state. They prefer sandy country which they share with gopher tortoises. I think that the population is dwindlin` too. I don`t see near as many diamonds now, as I used too.

Cottonmouths, copperheads, and canebrake-timber rattlers all have their moments, but nothin` will get your attention like a big diamond back when it is in a fightin` coil.  And I mean nothin`!!


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Cottonmouths, copperheads, and canebrake-timber rattlers all have their moments, but nothin` will get your attention like a big diamond back when it is in a fightin` coil.  And I mean nothin`!!




I'll bet The Redhead wit a stick would git yer attention ....

dang it , those are some huge snakes ....


----------



## boparks (Jun 10, 2010)

I've seen a few 5' long but none quite like those.

Since we're talking rattlesnakes, these are photos someone sent me that was going around in an email.I can't remember where this was supposed to be. I believe they were cleaning out an old cellar or something and found diamonds


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2010)

Bobby, those are western diamondbacks. Pile of em!


----------



## boparks (Jun 10, 2010)

It is a pile Nick.

This is the kind of stuff that causes bad dreams


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2010)

boparks said:


> It is a pile Nick.
> 
> This is the kind of stuff that causes bad dreams





Let em see if I can`t find some old pics of mine, from the past. I have one that will really send chills all over you. And I`m the idjit that took the pic.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Jun 10, 2010)

boparks said:


> It is a pile Nick.
> 
> This is the kind of stuff that causes bad dreams



x2 no joke


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> They`re in the the lower part of the state. They prefer sandy country which they share with gopher tortoises. I think that the population is dwindlin` too. I don`t see near as many diamonds now, as I used too.
> 
> Cottonmouths, copperheads, and canebrake-timber rattlers all have their moments, but nothin` will get your attention like a big diamond back when it is in a fightin` coil.  And I mean nothin`!!


There was a 6 footer in the road at Benning today.  Big rascal.  

Back to the topic:  Nice rattlers, good eating right there!!!


----------



## carver (Jun 10, 2010)

dawg,you didn't stop and get a snack to go?


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 10, 2010)

carver said:


> dawg,you didn't stop and get a snack to go?



I was called about it and said I was on the way.   About the time I was heading that way it took off into the grass.  Lucky rascal


----------



## CenterMass06 (Jun 15, 2010)

Nothing like hearing the distinctive rattle, especially when you cannot locate the source..... right away.....  I mean you know it's there, but you can't see it at first.  My cousin got his first bite when we were turkey huntin'.  Stepped right on it and it bit him in the calf.  He lived; only because we were so close to the road and the hospital, but he still has nerve damage.  Geez, I hate snakes, and I hate rattlers.  But they sure as heck ain't gonna keep me from the woods.


----------



## crbrumbelow (Jun 15, 2010)

There are a few in Heard County.  I killed one about 18 years ago in an old hay barn that was on some property right on Centralhatchee Creek.  Wish I still had that skin and rattles.


----------



## carver (Jun 16, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Let em see if I can`t find some old pics of mine, from the past. I have one that will really send chills all over you. And I`m the idjit that took the pic.



Nick,Lets see those pics. please!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 16, 2010)

carver said:


> Nick,Lets see those pics. please!



I`m diggin` through old photo albums tryin` to find em!. Soon as I do, I will.


----------



## Killdee (Jun 16, 2010)

There are definitely diamonds on the Talbot/ Taylor line, we killed 2 there in the late 70s. Heres a Talbot county diamond, it is on the edge of the start of the sand type land just north of Butler. This snake was 5-1/2 feet long and had a head big as my fist. Fella holding it is 6' 250lb.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Jun 16, 2010)

Nic .. is this your pic you're talking about???  This thing almost scares ya to look at 

If you have a larger full res version I'd love to have it!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 17, 2010)

HALOJmpr said:


> Nic .. is this your pic you're talking about???  This thing almost scares ya to look at
> 
> If you have a larger full res version I'd love to have it!!!





Nope, that ain`t it. That snake was only 5 feet long. I did almost pay the price for that pic though. I know better, but almost got too close to get that pic. Like to took a bite to the face for my trouble. 

You`re welcome to use this pic if you like.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 17, 2010)

I wouldn't discount anything about Heard County. That is, and always has been a strange place. Remember Mahalley Lancaster! I've seen eastern diamond back rattlers on Rockridge personally and I've also seen blue lights at midnight on the dirt road in front of Noahie Daniels' store at hwy's 100 and 54. I've also heard some mind numbing screams by the Indian Mounds on New River .


----------



## aniwayah (Jun 17, 2010)

I am in heard county and have never seen a rattler here but there are lots of stories about big ones years ago. And I have heard the screams also. Cant explain but wicked all the same.


----------



## Killdee (Jun 17, 2010)

The screams are from girly men seeing the rattlesnakes I guess...


----------



## aniwayah (Jun 17, 2010)

Killdee said:


> The screams are from girly men seeing the rattlesnakes I guess...[/Q
> 
> Now that may very well be true. I have heard the same screams with some of the guys I hunt with. lol


----------



## Bow Only (Jun 20, 2010)

I was hunting Sapelo Island once and a guy killed an Eastern that weighed 18 lb.  My mom killed one once that was 6'3" long, but that one from Sapelo dwarfed it.  I'm not scared of snakes but that one was scary.  A strike would have knocked you down.

On a funny note, the smallest deer killed field dressed 22lb.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2010)

Bow Only said:


> I was hunting Sapelo Island once and a guy killed an Eastern that weighed 18 lb.  My mom killed one once that was 6'3" long, but that one from Sapelo dwarfed it.  I'm not scared of snakes but that one was scary.  A strike would have knocked you down.
> 
> On a funny note, the smallest deer killed field dressed 22lb.





I will always wonder what my 7 foot, 7 inch long (includin` a string of rattles) diamondback weighed. I wish I had put that one on a set of scales.


----------



## riskyb (Jun 21, 2010)

thats a heap of rattles


----------



## MathewsHunter1 (Jul 16, 2010)

A friend of mine shot a big Eastern on Ft. Stewart while retrieving a downed dove in a brush pile. As he was picking it up there was another in there that hit him on the back of his "lucky" snake boot. He said it felt like someone hitting you as hard as they can with a Wiffle-Ball Bat. He turned around and shot it too. I will try to find the picture of them stretched across the hood of his truck.

Ft. Stewart is full of Easterns, Canebrakes, and some of the biggest Cottonmouths you've ever seen. I almost stepped on an Eastern and a huge Cottonmouth while hunting there myself. Another time I walked up on a Canebrake with a squirrel swallowed up to its shoulders.


----------



## carver (Jul 16, 2010)

post those pictures if you can find them we would like to see them.


----------



## mformica (Aug 17, 2010)

I hate snakes. Never seen a rattlesnake in person, but I'm going to Western OKlahoma in September and suspect I'll run across a ton.

What's the deal with the heads.  I have always heard they can still bite after their dead, and in the one picture all the heads are chopped off.

Is it possible to keep the snake with the head on for mounting purposes?  Is the head always dangerous, or will it stop posing a risk after a certain amount of time?


----------



## carver (Aug 18, 2010)

I would think it you were to stick yourself with a fang you could get some of the venom.I don't think venom go's bad!


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 19, 2010)

When I was in the National Guard in LaGrange(Troup Co.) we had a member bring in a big Eastern that he killed that morning, still bleeding at 7am. Don't remember where it was killed but was not from SGA. I have dispatched 13 timber rattlers in the last twelve years within 5 miles of the house. Most within sight of the house. I lost count of the copperheads. I live in snake country for sure. If you hunt Heard county north of the Hooch,you better wear ya snake boots!


----------



## 706th1 (Aug 19, 2010)

big for sure


----------



## carver (Aug 19, 2010)

There have been a number of BIG snakes killed on our Heard county land,and I always have my snake boots on!


----------



## Furious (Aug 19, 2010)

Well now I wont be able to get to sleep for sure


----------



## carver (Aug 20, 2010)

Furious said:


> Well now I wont be able to get to sleep for sure



Watch where you step in your dreams!!  Furious, I've killed some big timber rattlers in Fannin myself,I have a cabin in the Aska adventure area,off old dial road.


----------



## carver (Aug 20, 2010)

Paymaster said:


> When I was in the National Guard in LaGrange(Troup Co.) we had a member bring in a big Eastern that he killed that morning, still bleeding at 7am. Don't remember where it was killed but was not from SGA. I have dispatched 13 timber rattlers in the last twelve years within 5 miles of the house. Most within sight of the house. I lost count of the copperheads. I live in snake country for sure. If you hunt Heard county north of the Hooch,you better wear ya snake boots!



You bet Paymaster,Heard sure has its share of snakes!May even have a bigfoot or two.I've seen some big deer come out of that county for sure. Jerry


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 20, 2010)

Heard County has always been sort of an anomaly. It's the largest county in the state and at one time it was the poorest. The topography is very diverse from the hills in the northwest to the plains in the northeast to the river valleys in the south. In the old days it was sort of the "Wild West" of Georgia. I grew up hunting, fishing, and farming there even though we lived in Troup County. It was always a mysterious place to me and sometimes down right scary. The people who lived there in my youth were mostly decendents of The Creek Indian nation and spoke in a decidedly different dialect. They were especially well versed in the woodsman and primitive skills of their ancestors.


----------



## carver (Aug 20, 2010)

lagrangedave said:


> Heard County has always been sort of an anomaly. It's the largest county in the state and at one time it was the poorest. The topography is very diverse from the hills in the northwest to the plains in the northeast to the river valleys in the south. In the old days it was sort of the "Wild West" of Georgia. I grew up hunting, fishing, and farming there even though we lived in Troup County. It was always a mysterious place to me and sometimes down right scary. The people who lived there in my youth were mostly decendents of The Creek Indian nation and spoke in a decidedly different dialect. They were especially well versed in the woodsman and primitive skills of their ancestors.



Dave you are so right,and a load of bad weather comes right thru Heard from Alabama and I mean BAD!!!


----------



## injun joe (Aug 21, 2010)

Paymaster said:


> When I was in the National Guard in LaGrange(Troup Co.) we had a member bring in a big Eastern that he killed that morning, still bleeding at 7am. Don't remember where it was killed but was not from SGA. I have dispatched 13 timber rattlers in the last twelve years within 5 miles of the house. Most within sight of the house. I lost count of the copperheads. I live in snake country for sure. If you hunt Heard county north of the Hooch,you better wear ya snake boots!



Thanks for telling me now.


----------

